# Expected Salary?



## goodkarma

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum, and I'm hoping that I can get a little help with applying for jobs in Dubai. I'm an English lecturer looking to apply at both Zayed University and Higher Colleges of Technology. I meet their qualifications well, and Dubai looks like an interesting place to live. I'm wondering if anyone has worked at either institution (or one similar) and can give me an idea of what to add for expected salary on my application.

I am currently located in Tokyo, working at a university, and I've been here almost 3 years. My current salary is about US $43,000/y with a nice research budget and housing provided by my employer.

I'm just a little concerned about what to ask for. I don't want to go too low, nor too high. Any suggestions? I don't know much about salaries for university lecturers in Dubai, and I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## crazymazy1980

goodkarma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and I'm hoping that I can get a little help with applying for jobs in Dubai. I'm an English lecturer looking to apply at both Zayed University and Higher Colleges of Technology. I meet their qualifications well, and Dubai looks like an interesting place to live. I'm wondering if anyone has worked at either institution (or one similar) and can give me an idea of what to add for expected salary on my application.
> 
> I am currently located in Tokyo, working at a university, and I've been here almost 3 years. My current salary is about US $43,000/y with a nice research budget and housing provided by my employer.
> 
> I'm just a little concerned about what to ask for. I don't want to go too low, nor too high. Any suggestions? I don't know much about salaries for university lecturers in Dubai, and I'd really appreciate it.


This is one VERY SIMPLE way of working out how much to ask for and is for illustration purposes, how you negotiate your salary is entirely up to and I take no responsibility: - 

Work out your current outgoings (COut)
Work out the projected outgoings (POut)
Percentage Cost of Living Change (%COLC) (as a decimal 1.2 = 120%)
Current Tax Burden (CTax)
Projected Tax Burden (PTax)
Current Savings (CSav)
Projected Savings (PSav)

(POut + FTax)/(Cout + CTax) = %COLC (%Cost of living change)

So for example, if outgoings per month are $2000 and projected outgoings are $3000 and you want to increase the amount you save from $250 to $500 per month:

(POut + PTax + PSav)/(Cout + CTax + CSav) = %COLC 
($3000 + $0 + $500)/($2000 + $500 + $250) = 1.3 (to 1dp)

Apply this to your salary and it will give an indication of how much you need to have roughly the SAME quality of life

Current Salary * %COLC = Comparative salary
$50000 * 1.3 = $65,000

You shouldn't really be asking for any less than this figure and depending on your circumstances should question whether to take the position up if the offered salary is less than this. Naturally if the comparative salary comes out less than your current salary you'll be better off anyway - Bonus!

Now you want to start thinking about how much you're worth:

Consider qualifications, years experience and your field and give it a percentage, ask people senior to you if possible what they get paid (if they'll tell you)

20% increase would be 1.2

Comparative salary * percentage increase requested = Asking salary 
$65000 * 1.2 = $78000

And there you have it.

To research cost of living, get a recent bank statement, bills and reciepts for a month and then research how much it would cost for all those things here. Useful indicators are Food Prices (look at online supermarkets), Fuel Prices, and Rent.

Rent is very high in Dubai so check out Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds for the kind of property you want and then work to a budget that will allow you to afford it - don't forget to add the fees and deposits. 

Some things are require to be paid up front, Annually! Make sure you factor that in by having some savings to cover costs initially or negotiate with your company to provide this.

...and finally don't forget to include education and health costs in your equations.

There maybe other stuff that I've missed but I am sure other people will add to this.

HTH...and that my English was to a reasonably good standard.


----------



## Maz25

Who''s writing essays now???? My poor head is spinning!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Who''s writing essays now???? My poor head is spinning!


I put some calculations in it for you


----------



## gnomes

I bet goodkarma is well confused thanks to crazymazy!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Got to find something to fill my lunchbreak during Ramadhan


----------



## rraheempm

Thank u very much Crazymazy for your value added solution for my dubai moving.


----------



## crazymazy1980

rraheempm said:


> Thank u very much Crazymazy for your value added solution for my dubai moving.


No problems, happy to help


----------



## KayPee

just read this thread, very well though out, very informative. nice one crazymazy


----------



## Mara

Thank-you, this was great ive been wondering the same thing regarding salary to ask for.


----------



## amaslam

I have to commend you on this formula . I know some people run scared of the numbers  but Dubai and the UAE in general has such staggering costs (i.e. the annual rent > than salary in most countries) that it needs to be done.

Also I wanted to know what the typical education cost you refer to in your post is about. Is this ongoing education (i.e. certifications, continuing training)?



crazymazy1980 said:


> This is one VERY SIMPLE way of working out how much to ask for and is for illustration purposes, how you negotiate your salary is entirely up to and I take no responsibility: -
> 
> Work out your current outgoings (COut)
> Work out the projected outgoings (POut)
> Percentage Cost of Living Change (%COLC) (as a decimal 1.2 = 120%)
> Current Tax Burden (CTax)
> Projected Tax Burden (PTax)
> Current Savings (CSav)
> Projected Savings (PSav)
> 
> (POut + FTax)/(Cout + CTax) = %COLC (%Cost of living change)
> 
> So for example, if outgoings per month are $2000 and projected outgoings are $3000 and you want to increase the amount you save from $250 to $500 per month:
> 
> (POut + PTax + PSav)/(Cout + CTax + CSav) = %COLC
> ($3000 + $0 + $500)/($2000 + $500 + $250) = 1.3 (to 1dp)
> 
> Apply this to your salary and it will give an indication of how much you need to have roughly the SAME quality of life
> 
> Current Salary * %COLC = Comparative salary
> $50000 * 1.3 = $65,000
> 
> You shouldn't really be asking for any less than this figure and depending on your circumstances should question whether to take the position up if the offered salary is less than this. Naturally if the comparative salary comes out less than your current salary you'll be better off anyway - Bonus!
> 
> Now you want to start thinking about how much you're worth:
> 
> Consider qualifications, years experience and your field and give it a percentage, ask people senior to you if possible what they get paid (if they'll tell you)
> 
> 20% increase would be 1.2
> 
> Comparative salary * percentage increase requested = Asking salary
> $65000 * 1.2 = $78000
> 
> And there you have it.
> 
> To research cost of living, get a recent bank statement, bills and reciepts for a month and then research how much it would cost for all those things here. Useful indicators are Food Prices (look at online supermarkets), Fuel Prices, and Rent.
> 
> Rent is very high in Dubai so check out Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds for the kind of property you want and then work to a budget that will allow you to afford it - don't forget to add the fees and deposits.
> 
> Some things are require to be paid up front, Annually! Make sure you factor that in by having some savings to cover costs initially or negotiate with your company to provide this.
> 
> ...and finally don't forget to include education and health costs in your equations.
> 
> There maybe other stuff that I've missed but I am sure other people will add to this.
> 
> HTH...and that my English was to a reasonably good standard.


----------



## crazymazy1980

The education costs were for any dependents a person/family has when they come here. It was not meant for professional development or personal education as that would be a personal choice - a child's education obviously would not be.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## jacqulinegeorge

Hello everyone, I would like to know something similar to the lines of the query asked before, regarding salary packages.

My husband has attended an interview, and he will be offered the salary package today, for the post of Production Executive, in Guardian Zoujaj International Glass Co. Ras Al Khaimah. He is a mechanical engineer, and has 5 years of experience. 

We are totally clueless as to what would be a decent salary for my husband and I to stay there. When asked before the company has mentioned that they do not provide accomodation.

Kindly advise. We are Indians, and it would just be my wife and I moving to RAK.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## BettyBell

My husband works at another college in Dubai, and he makes $40,000 USD. This package includes flights back, child care, relocation budget, housing and utilities. When we thought we could negotiate, we asked for $60,000 (this was back when the town was booming) but $40k+ benefits suits us. Our package was a take it or leave it deal because the school has a strict salary policy based on years of service at the school. I'm not sure if other schools in Dubai are like that. Feel free to ping me if you want more details. Good luck!



goodkarma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and I'm hoping that I can get a little help with applying for jobs in Dubai. I'm an English lecturer looking to apply at both Zayed University and Higher Colleges of Technology. I meet their qualifications well, and Dubai looks like an interesting place to live. I'm wondering if anyone has worked at either institution (or one similar) and can give me an idea of what to add for expected salary on my application.
> 
> I am currently located in Tokyo, working at a university, and I've been here almost 3 years. My current salary is about US $43,000/y with a nice research budget and housing provided by my employer.
> 
> I'm just a little concerned about what to ask for. I don't want to go too low, nor too high. Any suggestions? I don't know much about salaries for university lecturers in Dubai, and I'd really appreciate it.


----------

